# Italy - giving it a miss



## ChaseTracker (Aug 22, 2012)

Looks like I will give Italy a miss this year. Was going via Lux'burg Germany Austria but now might as well go into Switzerland as we all know the prices in Switerland are very high but the views are worth seeing. Was going to see the Italian lakes but not only is the cost of fuel silly so are most things. A friend who only 2 weeks back had a trip to Italy ruined by the price of things like 18 euros for two drinks and this fuel price has about finished me off going........... 





site helper note - split out from thread about Luxembourg from 2012


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

We are thinking along the same lines ChaseTracker. The wife and I love traveling through Italy in the motorhome but it has gradually been getting more and more expensive. By the time you factor in the cost of driving there and then the expense of the campsites etc I reckon we will be "doing" just France this year :-(.

Nick.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

We had been planning to go to Italy this autumn. Touring the north first then working down and over wintering in Puglia/Calabria/Sicily. Is it all as expensive?

Portugal we found this year to be very reasonable apart from the tourist honey pots. As an example a couple of beers and a bowl of olives or 2 espressos would cost around 2 euros in most places. BUT in Sintra we were charged 8 euros for the same  

Dick


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

We were in Sorrento in April and diesel started at €1.70


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

So fuel is the same price as here. I wouldn't let that put me off doing Italy all together. We always seem to end up there for some reason. Easy to slip into Northern Italy be it the Italian Lakes or the Dolomites. Some great Sostas in the mountains although they get silly prices around the hot spots in the lakes. Great sosta at Cannobio on Maggiorre and two free ones at Lake Orta just an hour away from Maggiorie and its Italys greatest hidden secret!

Booze and food from supermarkets is cheap enough. Eating out is getting expensive everywhere now and is often a disappointment unless you spend a fortune. Same applies here.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

It puts me off Italy when it's €1.28 in France just like it puts me off here


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

20 years ago we had intended to visit Venice. Within hours of entering Italy we were met with so much hostility on the roads and even doors closed in our face at booze shops, we left vowing never to return and I haven't.
Their loss.......  

Ray.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*ice creams*

Just back from Spain where I was saying how inexpensive it is. You can buy the kids an Ice cream and have a beer each for less than €10 (5 in my case).

Full Story here< Click

Whilst we were there, we were listening to UK Radio. Someone rang in to say they were charged £54 for four ice creams in Rome.

I know what I would have told them to do with the Cornetto(s)! Stick it up there Gelati.

I thought the £80 Our Friends were charged for 8 Irish Coffees was bad enough.

Ice Cream Story Here

TM


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Afternoon all,


Germany is investigating the price fixing of potatoes in Germany , so you,ve had your chips there as well.

norm


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

goldi said:


> Afternoon all,
> 
> Germany is investigating the price fixing of potatoes in Germany , so you,ve had your chips there as well.
> 
> norm


Bet they get a roasting!


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

goldi said:


> Afternoon all,
> 
> Germany is investigating the price fixing of potatoes in Germany , so you,ve had your chips there as well.
> 
> norm


or Fritz :lol:


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Chase Tracker, We are thinking along the same lines. Probably start in Belgium then down to the Moselle into Germany.
Undecided about Switzerland been many times and think its the best but forking out for three vignettes goes against the grain.
No doubt the majority of our six weeks will be spent in France.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We were in Italy in Sept /Oct 

We struggled to find Sostas but the book we were using was unreliable and campsites were pricey except for the ASCI ones

We loved Venice and Rome, never ate out but we rarely do so wouldn't know if it was a ripp off or not.I often take a packed lunch when we go out as I find that snacks etc can mount up For me the oroblem is not that I can't afford it but I need to believe that it is value for money.

The campsite at Rome was very pleasant the pool warm enough for Brits to swim but not for the Natives :lol: :lol: 

there are as Barry says sostas and we will research a bit better next time

but all in all we really enjoyed Italy and to be fair we would never buy anything without first checking the price so we wouldn't be paying stupid money for anything

It would be a shame to miss Italy, we found the people lovely and it is a beautiful country, the weather was brilliant

Aldra


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

We have also been to italy in the van, used mostly ACSI sites, unlike Aldra we do eat out, not all the time though,but usually go for the meal of the day, usually good value and excellent. Wine with the meal is often cheaper than in the uk, house wines are usually local, good value and taste good.
Would not expect things to be cheap in St Mark's square venice though. Go off the main streets when in towns, eat where the locals eat.
We are going again soon, flying not in the van, will let you know how prices compare this year.

Sue


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Diesel price is currently on a par with UK about a couple of months ago, but nobody suggested avoiding UK.
Gerry


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

GerryD said:


> Diesel price is currently on a par with UK about a couple of months ago, but nobody suggested avoiding UK.
> Gerry


yes I did
"It puts me off Italy when it's €1.28 in France just like it puts me off here"


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

pneumatician said:


> Chase Tracker, We are thinking along the same lines. Probably start in Belgium then down to the Moselle into Germany.
> Undecided about Switzerland been many times and think its the best but forking out for three vignettes goes against the grain.
> No doubt the majority of our six weeks will be spent in France.


Why three vignettes?

TM


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Italy*

Diesel is expensive in Italy, compared to France and Luxembourg etc. We do everything we can though to minimise what we take on in Italy.

Here is an example.

Arrive Calais on fumes, add 12 gallons to see us to Luxembourg

Luxembourg - neck it to the brim

France/Swiss border - E LeClerc near Mulhouse airport - neck it.

We run to Italy Lake Garda and don't use the van much there. Just add a few litres if needed, then on the way back, add enough at Mulhouse to see us to Luxembourg etc.

You can shop around to get the best diesel prices and there are various websites in Italy to assist. A quick look at the www.autostrade.it website shows the cheapest on the motorway. The services on the A1 motorway are selling diesel at 1.55 euro per litre today, so 35 cents per litre more than Luxembourg. 100 litre tank, 35 euro more, that won't stop us going. We run toll free too where possible - even been to Rome on the toll free dual carriageways.

Eating out - we find Italy good value but only go to places full of locals and not the tourist traps.

Russell


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

We do not plan our hols other than chunnel.
Wherever we end up is our holiday.Ended up in Pisa and Florence a couple of years ago. Why restrict yourself when you own your mh.

We tend to go where the weather forcast is good. Every holiday is then a surprise
Dave p


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We have no credit limit

But I admit I am a bit retarded on the spending front

Comes from years of having to be careful

And I will ever shake it off

We just travel, would love sometimes to eat out
But it never happens, but we eat very well at the van

Eg

Tonight a full chicken, cabbage carrots and gravy

Delicious

And possibly pears and cream to finish off

Cheese and biscuits maybe

Aldra


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Teeny mobile,

Vignette for each set of wheels, Van, trailer, motorbike.

Cant see a way round it unless I can guarantee not using Motorways on the bike. In the past we have often followed a major road which becomes a Motorway. Swiss Motorways being just Dual carriageways.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> We have no credit limit
> 
> But I admit I am a bit retarded on the spending front
> 
> ...


If your ever lucky enough to eat at Aldras table, you will go away with a full belly! That girl can cook!!


----------



## ChaseTracker (Aug 22, 2012)

Weather sort of changed our plans.
We are now in Italy and have been for sometime as the weather in Germany & Austria was cold and wet and we missed most if not all the bad stuff. Snowed on us when we drove through Switzerland but Italy has in the main been ok if not great.
Spent 2 nights on Lake Maggiore at camping Lido Monvalle ACSI site great pitch next to lake side.
Next Camping Orta a very nice site again by the lake side we were 25 yards back and again ASCI site 16 euros for 3 nights.
Then to a mistake as we stoped on camping Butterfly at Peshiera for 1 night and never again place is a joke full and I mean full of mobile homes.
Stayed on a pleasant Sosta at Garda, a well run site for 12 euros inc water but no electric, supermarket close by and the prices we very good. Stayed 3 nights with many friendly Germans.
The site we are on now is ASCI 16 euros with a outstanding view at camping al Lago on lake ledro, like this area a lot and have spent 4 nights.
So change of plan has worked and the prices for most things are acceptable, fuel is approx 1.60 so not as bad as was let to belive.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Butterfly*

Interesting to read about Butterfly - we won't go back either!

For those wanting to stay at Peschiera for the trains to Verona and Venice, Camping del Garda is pricey but more spacious. It is just a few minutes further walking to the station.

Another is Camping Capuccini - further from the station but looked pleasant.

You get what you pay for....

Russell


----------

